# [Petz] Questions only



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

People seem to be getting a little bored with the word disassociation, so here is an old Hivemind game called questions only.  Okay, so we stole it from 'Whose Line is it Anyway?' a while back.  The rules are simple, each responce must respond to the previous one and be in the form of a question.

Now, doesn't that sound like fun?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, but didn't we steal the game from "Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead"?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Are Rosencrantz and Guildenstern truly dead?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Didn't it seem like they would be?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't these things always come back?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2004)

If they come back, where did they go in the first place?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Where would you go if you were supposed to be dead?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Would you take a holiday in Sweden?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Do they offer discounts for dead people in Sweden?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you want them to?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Why wouldn't we want swedish people to die?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Would it really matter what I wanted?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you think we like you?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2004)

Why would we not like him?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Does he not have cheese?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Do we not like anyone?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Has he got an odd shaped head?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Do THEY have cheese?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Who has cheese?  Can I have some?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Do I have cheese?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 28, 2004)

who cut the cheese?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Do we even know what we're saying?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 28, 2004)

why, don't we sound authentic?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you have any brie?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Can you read english? Do you see this?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Wouldn't you rather have some meat?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 28, 2004)

mm do you have any turkey?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is the meat poisoned?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 28, 2004)

why don't you try some and tell us?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 28, 2004)

Wouldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

does it taste better poisoned?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

*sigh* Why won't the boards move fast enough for me to keep up with this game?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

do you think the boards hate you?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, no - who else can I blame?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Would you blame Morrus?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

But doesn't everyone always blame Piratecat?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Is that Henry's work?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it?  Didn't Garyh start it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't Gary just a figment of our imagination?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

How could a figment play in so many PbPs?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Is he really playing or are we just imagining it?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Is your imagination really _that_ active?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Or are we figments of his imagination?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

No, I know I'm real - maybe you are all figments of my imagination?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

If we don't exist, then is this just one big computer talking to itself?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Doesn't at least one of us have to exist?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

But which one of us exists?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

How would you tell?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Why does my cat keep opening the closet door?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Who knows with cats?  Besides, wasn't that a non-sequiter?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is that a bad thing?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Depends - what set of rules are we using?  You know that in RaGAD non-sequiters forfeit a point, right?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

If non-sequiturs forfeit a point, who is keeping score?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Have I ever seen RaGAD?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

How would I know?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Am I suppossed to know these things?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

These things?  How many other things should I know about?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, have you ever seen RaGAD (Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead)?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it not Piratecat who would know?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't it possible that I've seen RaGaD but forgotten some of the details?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it possible I haven't seen it at all?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

The _real_ question is have you ever seen it performed live?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you seen it performed by monkeys?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Where did you see it performed by monkeys?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Argh, where is the lag coming from?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Didn't Skade put on one such performance?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

When did he do that?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Why are we all here, really?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

did he not send you a ticket?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Didn't you have to print your own e-ticket?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

wasn't the website down?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Did someone DoS his website?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Was it a monkey?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

How many monkeys would it take to DoS a website?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 28, 2004)

Shouldn't these questions be related to Petz somehow?  Monkeys aren't available as Petz, are they?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

They are not currently available, but should they be?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

why would these questions need to be related to petz?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't this a petz thread?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is that relevant?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

What's wrong with being on-topic?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Is anything relevant?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

what do the monkeys think about this?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Why is what the monkeys think important?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

do monkey actually think?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Why don't you ask them?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

haven't seen one around lately, have you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Are they green?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you been to the zoo?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

where is skade when you need him?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Is Skade in a zoo now?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

When was the last time anyone saw him?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is there a zoo that would take him?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Can a drunken mind really remember anything like that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

how drunk is that mind?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyways, I've just come of work and was wondering what you are doing?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

And what is it drunk on?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> how drunk is that mind?




Are double posting allowed?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Are you just going to keep asking pointless questions?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is it unpleasant to be drunk?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Is there any way to stop double-postage?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

do you have anything against that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

can you stop double postings?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Is there any way to stop double-postage?




Shouldn't there be a rule against it with some sort of penalty involved in it when doing so?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> is there anything wrong with that?




don't you see the problem?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

how would you impose penalties?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Could we just call it a code of conduct or genteman's rule?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Are we allowed to beat offenders?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

would that please you?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Could we be allowed taunt them mercilessly?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you really think taunting them is sufficient punishment?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

would it be rufus you were taunting?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Is taunting rufus safe?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

what if it were?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Would it still be as much fun if it were safe?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

did anyone else notice that posts in the OT forum now _counts_ in your total postcount?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

would he not attack even if he was not taunted?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

did you not notice I broke 1000 because they are?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> would he not attack even if he was not taunted?




do I play petz officially?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

He might, but don't you think it's safe to say that taunting rufus increases the odds of him attacking?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Why?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

would it be more fun for you if you did?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

would it now?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Why not?




do I have a customer account?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you people have to ruin my moment of drama?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know about customer accounts, but have you thought about becoming a Community Supporter?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Do you people have to ruin my moment of drama?




Why would we want to do that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

would you like it better if we didn't?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Do you people have to ruin my moment of drama?




Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

isn't it fun to mess with people?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2004)

Couldn't we decide to be a kinder, gentler (possibly nonexistant) group of posters instead?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> isn't it fun to mess with people?




is that a question you ask all your victims?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Wouldn't that question be better asked to ones co-conspirators?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Couldn't we decide to be a kinder, gentler (possibly nonexistant) group of posters instead?




Is that possible for us when we play the question game?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Couldn't we decide to be a kinder, gentler (possibly nonexistant) group of posters instead?



 what fun would that be?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

What's going on here?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Why do you assume it wouldn't be?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What's going on here?




Don't you know?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

what proof do I have it would?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Why do you need proof?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Why shouldn't I?




why should you what?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would you believe I need to run to the store?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you need groceries?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Or are you just heading out for a jog?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

would you believe he went with the wife?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Why would I not believe that?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Could I be pulling your leg?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

which leg would you be pulling?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

can't you decide for me?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

wouldn't you like someone else?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Who wouldn't mind someone else's legs?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

could that joke have hurt more?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Would you like it to?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

could you make that happen?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you have the money?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would I have to give some up?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Would you mind?


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 29, 2004)

would anyone speak in the declarative?

joe b.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

If you do have money, can I have some?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

what do you need money for?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

You don't have kids, do you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Who needs them?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

what would kids do with this money?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

what are we talking about?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

what do you want to talk about?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

what do you think I want to talk about?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Are we mind readers?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Do oozes have minds?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you saying I'm stupid?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Is mindless the same as stupid?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

What do you think?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Is thinking required for this game?


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you talking to ME?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

What are you wearing?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Who says I'm wearing anything?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Are clothes important or something?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you like purple clothes?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

What kind of purple?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you like dark purple?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it greenish?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Would it anger you if it were not?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Does it really even matter?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anything really matter?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Is matter real?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Does matter matter?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

What matter?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Is any matter better then any other matter?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

How much more can we babble?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Can we please babble for a while longer?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

You're pretty easy going, aren't you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Is that a problem?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you have a problem?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

What's the problem?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you trying to borrow a problem?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

So now you've got a problem?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you have a problem with my problem?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

What if I do?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you want to make something of it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you sure you can handle it?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

What does orgami look like when made from a problem?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

So you want to make something of this, too?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Would you like to make a cake out of this?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

Could I have my cake and eat it too?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Shall we take a vote?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Could I have my cake and eat it too?



 could you refrain from eating the whole cake?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

So we can't eat the cake?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Would you like to eat the cake and make another then?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2004)

If it's my cake, why can't I eat it all?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would you like a cookie instead?


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 29, 2004)

maybe a cracker?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you not have bread?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would you like me to get some bread?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 29, 2004)

If you do not have bread, do you not then have cake?

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would you like chocolate?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 29, 2004)

With or without sprinkles?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

would you like jimmies?


----------



## ASH (Apr 29, 2004)

What exactly is a jimmie?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Isn't that a pretty naughty word?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

does Eric's Grandma not approve?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll ask her - where is she?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Isn't she in Wisconsin?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Is she a cheese?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Is Eric a half cheese?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Are we treading on dangerous ground here, do you think?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Can you tell if the ground is stable?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm, what does quicksand feel like?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

are we sinking?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Can anyone help us?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Are we not beyond redemption?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

Am I beyond redemption?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Weren't you the first of us to be damned?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Wasn't that me?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

Is this heaven or hell?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

If this is heaven, where are all the girls?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

if this is heaven, why is there beer here?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

Would you like some beer?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

do you want to go to a heaven without beer?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Wouldn't a heaven without beer just be another form of hell?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

But would you like to go there?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Who would?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

what if you were allergic?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Would I have even made it through college?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Did you trully make it through college?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Do I have to answer that?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

do you pleed the 5th?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't you feel that thats just as incriminating as answering the question usually?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Aren't you supposed to ignore that fact when coming to a decision?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Have I been missed?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Why would I ever want to do that?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Have I been missed?




Where were you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Were you ever truly gone?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Would it matter that I'm going again?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Where were you?




Where do they party all night with the burning bonfires and the crazy lights?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Were you in hell?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Have you done something wrong, Ao?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Have I done anything right?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Am I the best person to ask?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

are you not THE guy to ask about evil?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

why would you think he was evil?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Depends - would you rather ask me or Bill Gates?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Depends - would you rather ask me or Bill Gates?




So, have you been to the post office lately??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Am I suppossed to understand that segue, Crothian?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Have you sent me that bribe yet?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Isn't it your turn now Rat?  

And AO, how can you not follow?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Should I remember everything about your illicit dealings?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

how could you not?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

My turn for what?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how could you not?



 are there not too many to keep track of?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't you realize how complicated global domination can be?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

didn't your plans for that all fail?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Why should that stop him from trying again?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

Do I already own the world?

bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

What gave you the idea that my plan failed?  Would you know the world dictator if it bit you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

do you even own your residence, guedo?


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 29, 2004)

still going?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, what do we have here?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

are you a happy Moderator?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

do moderators exist if they aren't moderating?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Of course, or else how would I exist outside of Randomling's House?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

are they even human and not bots?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

are we surrounded by killer robots?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

How can I be happy without posters to warn or threads to close?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you happy now?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

What is true happiness, anyway?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> How can I be happy without posters to warn or threads to close?




You could stick to teabagging n00b's, couldn't you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

should we be bad posters to make you happy?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You could stick to teabagging n00b's, couldn't you?



How could such a crass sport keep me satisfied for long?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> should we be bad posters to make you happy?



How could I let friends risk their happiness for mine?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> How could I let friends risk their happiness for mine?




Is that like a retorical question?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Is that like a retorical question?



 would you like it to be?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> would you like it to be?




Or do I know it to be that?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Does it count as a rhetorical question when I'm just making stuff up to nudge y'all away from blowing up the boards?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

aren't we the al-quaida posters from hell anyway?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Aren't you actually even worse than that?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

Are we close to blowing up the boards, then?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Haven't you noticed that the posts per thread page have already gone down a lot lately?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

did you set the timer?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 29, 2004)

No, where do you look that up?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Why - did somebody set up us the bomb?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No, where do you look that up?



 Have you looked at how many pages a thread of a certain length has, and calculated the posts per page from there?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 29, 2004)

Gentlemen and ladies, the EN World rules about signal to noise and posting without any real content have NOT disappeared. You want more money for your account? Then make substantive posts in real threads. Don't spew endless short responses, or you'll see your Petz bank account and your post count getting brutally slashed by a stern and kindly administrator.

Seriously, gang, you need to do some self-regulation on this. Please. I'd rather let people know now, before it gets out of hand.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, serious questions then.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Haven't you noticed that the posts per thread page have already gone down a lot lately?




No, I hadn't noticed, and were do I see that actually?


----------

